# Stefi Cohen - 123lbs with a 545lb Deadlift!



## *Bio* (Mar 5, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf43X6bAAFF/


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 13, 2018)

She's one bad ass chick! Over 4x BW deadlift!


----------



## Hiasdamoon (Mar 15, 2018)

The comments were great to read.  Sumo vs conventional and of course the natty conversations.  Regardless she has put in work...give the kid some credit...impressive


----------



## GearPro (Mar 23, 2018)

That’s really impressive. She obviously hits it hard. Respect.


----------



## johnsnowyo (Mar 26, 2018)

I love how freaking loud it gets in there! I'd be hypin the shit out of everyone lol


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 27, 2018)

That's a STRONG young lady! Major respect for her!


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 9, 2018)

Very impressive strength. That motivates me for the gym today.


----------



## SURGE (Apr 10, 2018)

Great lift. Over 4 times her bodyweight!


----------



## JDiesel911 (Apr 13, 2018)

That's awesome


----------



## striffe (Apr 16, 2018)

She can deadlift more than me. Very impressive.


----------



## Victory (Apr 24, 2018)

Awesome lift. That is the equivalent of me lifting 1000lb's which I assure everyone will never happen


----------



## Viking (May 3, 2018)

It must be funny when she goes into random gyms and starts deadlifting. The looks she must get!


----------

